# Do you watch sports?



## Mirabilis

I could not find a sport section or a sports group (shocking).  Any sport fans out there? Personally I love to watch Baseball, Football, Tennis and currently I am following FIFA 2014.


----------



## kcvet

KC Royals and Chiefs fan


----------



## Mirabilis

kcvet said:


> KC Royals and Chiefs fan



Ohh I remember we all watched the Chiefs when Montana was playing for them!!!


----------



## Falcon

Only baseball and football and the occasional champion boxing match.


----------



## kcvet

Mirabilis said:


> Ohh I remember we all watched the Chiefs when Montana was playing for them!!!



he did fine till they hit Buffalo. the 93 AFC Champ game he was knocked out with a career ending concussion.


----------



## Fern

I enjoy watching athletics, the Commonwealth Games being held in Glasgow, Scotland next month, should be goodm viewing, watching rugby and some tennis.


----------



## pteacher

Baseball (Atlanta Braves) and college football (University of Georgia).  Those are my favorites.  My grandson is a Ravens fan, so I sometimes watch with him.  My grandchildren play soccer, so I attend quite a few soccer games during the year.


----------



## Warrigal

Not if I can help it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

My husband watches football during the season, and I'll watch near the end of an important game, but not for the whole thing.  My cat Loki has liked to watch it with him since he was a kitten.


----------



## Ina

Yup, just like the men in my family. :loft:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I watch lots of sports-all year `round. My grandsons play football,basketball and baseball. Another plays soccer. As far as professional sports,I am a 49er fan and a SF Giants fan and always watch them.

Interesting fact-Joe Montana lived in our neighborhood when we still lived in the SF Bay Area. My daughter was his babysitter-well,she babysat his kids that is...her best friend was Dwight Clark`s sitter.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

This was years ago (the boys,my grandsons,are 22,18 and 14 now) but here they are with Joe Montana and Bubba Paris,also a former 49er....


----------



## Vivjen

I am loving the tennis; loved the Olympics, went to the Paralympics, and looking forward to the Commonwealth games.
i went to a baseball game, many years ago, watching the Detroit tigers.
fortunately, the American sitting next to me explained things as we went along!


----------



## JustBonee

Mirabilis said:


> I could not find a sport section or a sports group (shocking).  Any sport fans out there? Personally I love to watch Baseball, Football, Tennis and currently I am following FIFA 2014.


My friend! 
I love a good action game ...  whoever/whatever!  ..   I follow NCAAF most closely and for me it's the most exciting brand of football.  NFL is next, and I get involved with mock drafts and fantasy stuff on a couple sport boards thru the season.  
Baseball, Basketball .. not too much.   
I follow NHL hockey whenever I can.  And I am sorta following the World Cup action. (until the US goes down).


----------



## rkunsaw

I've been watching the college world series. Congratulations Vanderbilt! I like football and baseball. College and pro. I played a lot of softball until about the age of fifty.


----------



## Justme

I have no interest in any sport!


----------



## taffboy

Football fan used to go every Saturday.Now I just watch on the telly loving the world cup.


----------



## Furryanimal

Here in Britain I attend Rugby and cricket. I watch a variety of winter sports, NFL, MLB , Darts and cycling on the TV. A picture of  my beloved Black and Ambers - Newport RFC in action.


----------



## NancyNGA

When Tiger Woods was hot, I liked watching golf.  Not so much now.  However he did play last week and did reasonably well.


----------



## Myquest55

This is my 4th year playing NFL Fantasy Football so, in the middle of SEC country (college, I guess), I watch a lot of the pro-games - whatever is available in our area.  We are big Redskin and Patriots fans.  After football is over we switch over to hockey.  After a few years, I have finally started to better understand the game and appreciate what those guys can do on the ice!  We follow the Wash. DC Capitals but the best hockey is during the play-offs and I love to see a well-played game!!  Will occasionally watch basketball but football and hockey keep us busy.


----------



## DaveA

I enjoy football, baseball, and short track auto racing, when I can find it.  Red Sox and Patriots are the home teams as Foxboro (Patriots) and Boston (Red Sox) are less than 50 miles from our home.  I used to enjoy Thursday Night Thunder which covered USAC midget and sprintcar racing from various tracks and "Rush Hour on DIRT" used to carry the dirt track modifieds from up-state New York.  

Much of today's auto racing coverage involves NASCAR Cup racing and I have little interest in that form of racing.


----------



## terry123

Will be watching the Texans again.  Loved to watch Tiger Woods play golf..no interest in golf anymore.  A Rockets fan also.


----------



## moviequeen1

The sports I watch on a regular basis are college football,basketball,don't watch the pros,too boring
I love watching men's tennis esp the Grand Slam titles,Australian,French,Wimbeledon and U.S. Open. My favorite player,Roger Federer has truly amazed me at age 36 to continue playing,already has won this yr's Australian&Wimbeldon.It would be great if he won this yr's U.S. Open.
I also love watching Little League World Series baseball tournament in Williamsport,PA,best young players from around the world competing,ages 11-13.The'big league players' could learn a lesson or two from these young kids about sportsmanship Sue


----------



## merlin

Warrigal said:


> Not if I can help it.



Same here


----------



## CeeCee

I watch my grandsons if I'm around when they have a game.  The sports that they're involved in are in no particular order : football, basketball, soccer, baseball, hockey, tae kwon do and golf.

Im also a die hard Cubs and Bears fan but only watch them if they're doing well...last year was a good year for the Cubs.


----------



## Lon

Yes    Pro Football, Tennis, Boxing


----------



## debbie in seattle

Seahawks and Golden State.


----------



## nvtribefan

Boxing, baseball, football, basketball.  In that order.


----------



## MarkinPhx

I am looking forward to the start of the NFL and NCAA football. Go Cardinals ! I don't have much hope for Arizona State this season


----------



## JustBonee

I'm a fan of the NFL,  and so glad the season is gearing up finally.  Also follow a couple college teams... Ohio State and LSU.


----------



## Lethe200

NFL games. I'm on and off about pro football; currently on after a ten yr hiatus. I grew up watching George Halas' Bears and Vince Lombardi's Packers; then meandered around watching various teams, enjoyed John Madden's Raiders, and then fell in love with Bill Walsh's Niners. When Mooch (Steve Mariucci) got fired by the brain-dense Yorks I migrated back to the Raiders but little was happening there also. 

A friend dragged me back into football with the 2013 Super Bowl XLVII, Niners vs Ravens (2012 season). She loved Harbaugh and Kaepernick, but I saw little to admire and a whole lot I didn't. I checked out the Raiders again and thought Derek Carr showed a lot of promise. In subsequent years the Niners slid downhill and the Raiders rose. Raiders are still not a great team, but a lot of fun to watch. Niners are in Year 1 rebuild and Shanahan's system is going to take a lot of time to work. He's good, but he's no Bill Walsh - let alone a comparison with Bill Belichick, whom I consider the true heir of Bill Walsh's genius, not only in offensive strategy but player evaluation skill.

Very occasionally I will watch Golden State Warriors, except that I can't stand Draymond Green. 

Used to watch pro baseball, but no longer. Players can't bunt, can't catch, can barely throw from the outfield to the shortstop accurately, and wouldn't know how to steal a base if the pitcher fell down and broke a leg. Bleh.


----------



## rkunsaw

I will no longer watch the NFL. They have become a disgrace to America.

I watch both major league and college baseball and my favorite sport, college football.


----------



## Ken N Tx

MarkinPhx said:


> I am looking forward to the start of the NFL and NCAA football. Go Cardinals ! I don't have much hope for Arizona State this season





Bonnie said:


> I'm a fan of the NFL,  and so glad the season is gearing up finally.  Also follow a couple college teams... Ohio State and LSU.





rkunsaw said:


> I will no longer watch the NFL. They have become a disgrace to America.
> 
> I watch both major league and college baseball and my favorite sport, college football.



I was looking forward to NFL, but I see that some are up to their B.S. again!!!
.
Cleveland Browns
.


----------



## Pappy

NFL once in awhile, but their stupid antics turn me off. College football and college basketball are my favorites. Go SU and Gators.


----------



## JustBonee

I agree Ken and Pappy.   It is a disgrace to see that stuff.


----------



## Katybug

merlin said:


> Same here



Ditto, with the exception of our Carolina Panthers and only in the playoffs, which isn't often.


----------



## hangover

I watch NFL REDZONE, no commercials....all the touchdowns from every game....and whenever a flag is thrown, they change to a different game. Best way to watch football. When a one hour game takes three hours, that means there's two hours of commercials. Pfft!


----------



## Trade

Not for quite a while. 

Is Otto Graham still quarter backing for the Browns? 

How about Gil Hodges? Is he still at first base for the Dodgers?


----------



## Wayne

Only shooting and fishing watched here


----------



## JaniceM

I like to watch basketball (NBA and college), volleyball, and surfing.


----------



## moviequeen1

I watch college football/basketball,don't watch the pros,its boring My favorite college basketball team for yrs has been North Carolina.Years ago,I was 'channel surfing' stopped on ESPN watched this amazing young,freshman player,it was Michael Jordan.I've stayed with UNC thru good&bad years. They had such a masterful coach with late Dean Smith,Roy Williams is a very good coach.
I played tennis,mostly singles from the late 70's-early 90's.My favorite players back then were Ivan Lendl,Stefan Edberg,Chris Evert. I never like John McEnroe as a player,but he's a terrific commentator. I continue to watch tennis especially for the Grand Slam Tournaments. My favorite men's player is Roger Federer,Nadal is close 2nd. Sue


----------



## Robusta

Never,,I could never understand the attraction that is professional sports.  Unless you are a stockholder why do you care who wins?


----------



## JaniceM

rkunsaw said:


> I will no longer watch the NFL. *They have become a disgrace to America.*
> 
> I watch both major league and college baseball and my favorite sport, college football.



Is that because of all the domestic violence, or players disrespecting the National Anthem, or both?  

I've never understood one iota of football, so I never watch it, but those topics do irritate me.


----------



## JaniceM

rkunsaw said:


> I will no longer watch the NFL. *They have become a disgrace to America.*
> 
> I watch both major league and college baseball and my favorite sport, college football.



Is that because of all the domestic violence, or players disrespecting the National Anthem, or both?  

I've never understood one iota of football, so I never watch it, but those topics do irritate me-  especially because they're setting lousy examples for their young fans.


----------



## Furryanimal

I watch cricket and rugby 'live' having supported my teams for nearly fifty years.
I like a wide variety of snow and ice sports and like the NFL and MLB.The NHL will shortly be making a comeback on free tV here in the UK.Looking forward.
I have the NFL app so I can watch all the Packers games.


----------



## Whisper

I watch football, soccer, and my youngest daughter and niece's volleyball games.


----------



## Camper6

Right now the world junior baseball championships are being played here.  Watching a game live without commercials is a real treat.  The Americans are the top team.  Boy do they hype it up. It's fun being at the park in the sunshine.


----------



## Ruthanne

Yes, I watch baseball, basketball, ice skating, Olympics.  I don't understand football so I don't watch it yet.  I have to find someone to explain it to me..lol


----------



## JaniceM

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, I watch baseball, basketball, ice skating, Olympics.  I don't understand football so I don't watch it yet.  I have to find someone to explain it to me..lol



Oooh, let me try-  this is my 'expertise' on football:

There are two teams.  Both teams want to get the ball over the goal posts.  They run up and down the field, and occasionally jump on each other.  If someone makes a goal, the people watching the game cheer loudly.  After the game they jump around and sometimes pour beer on each other.  
layful:


----------



## ClassicRockr

NFL (some teams, not all), PGA (especially if Tiger or Ricky is playing), NASCAR (sometimes, but only record a race and watch later), pro-rodeo (if we can find one on). Wife loves all of it while drinking a nice/cold Bud Light. My kind of lady!!


----------

